# Oleander



## Sensibly Wrong

Heya. Does any one know what "Oleander" would be in German, in any Slavic language, in Italian, Latin, or French? ((or any thing else for that matter..?))


----------



## diegodbs

Sensibly Wrong said:
			
		

> Heya. Does any one know what "Oleander" would be in Italian, Latin, or French? ((or any thing else for that matter..?))


 
Spanish = adelfa
French = laurier rose

Latin (bot. name): Nerium oleander


----------



## Sensibly Wrong

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Oleandr. I guess it will not be very different in other Slavic languages. 

German: Der Oleander.

Jana


----------



## ireney

and pikrodafni/rododafni in Greek (i as in ink, o as in omnibus, a as in apple, good luck with d which is as th in though -phonetic transliteration mind you)


----------



## alby

In Croatian: Oleander (It's the same)

Nataša


----------



## alitza

In Romanian, "oleandru". As simple as that.
Alitza


----------



## Saoul

In Italian OLEANDRO!


----------



## badgrammar

In Turkish, either "zakkum" or "zakum", and of course, the latin name works there as well...


----------



## optimistique

and in Dutch very surprisingly :

Oleander


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian you can also say "leandru".


----------



## Outsider

More names here (scroll down).


----------



## stargazer

In Slovenian it's oleander too


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish: oleanteri
It was not on Outsider's list.


----------



## Sensibly Wrong

Hey wow, thanks a lot everyone!! D


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's "baladre".


----------



## melon collie

In Russian it's олеандр. Pronounced like oleandr ( o - like in pot, e - like in melt, a - more or less like in arm).


----------



## Spectre scolaire

*A propos oleander in Turkish:

There is more to it than badgrammar could spit up... Since ‘zakkum’ is poisonous, it also means “junk food”, and being used like that on a colloquial level, it has “suffered” some additional vowel modifications: zakkum to *zakkım to zıkkım. In this shape it may be used in a context like the following:

Children are rushing into the kitchen and want something to eat immediately – all while their mother is trying to get dinner ready. The following exchange of words takes place:

–What’s for dinner today?

–Zakkımın kökünü! “[We are going to eat] the root of the oleander.”

[= zakkım + genitive (with vowel harmony) | kök, “root” + possessive pronoun -ü (making up a “compound word”, a so-called ‘izafet’ construction) and vowel harmony + buffer letter n + accusative –ü and vowel harmony]

Remember that zakkum, according to Islamic tradition – it is indeed mentioned in the Qur’an – is a tree that grows in hell. Anything bitter goes well with ‘zakkum’ as a metaphor – f.ex. ‘rakı’, this anise flavoured liqueur that corresponds to Greek ούζο. The first element of the Greek word πικροδάφνη does indeed mean "bitter".

*


----------



## robbie_SWE

alitza said:


> In Romanian, "oleandru". As simple as that.
> Alitza


 


parakseno said:


> In Romanian you can also say "leandru".


 
Yeah, you guys are correct . I just want to add another term which is still used, but a bit older:

*rodo-dafin*

 robbie


----------



## ryba

In Polish: oleander 
Pronunciation: /oleánder/


----------



## faranji

Es español, además de 'adelfa', también se llama 'rododafne'.


----------



## Maja

alby said:


> In Croatian: *Oleander* (It's the same)





stargazer said:


> In Slovenian it's *oleander* too


Same in Serbian: *oleander */ *олеандер*


----------



## Lugubert

As a pot plant, it's nerium in Sweden.


----------



## apmoy70

ireney said:


> and pikrodafni/rododafni in Greek (i as in ink, o as in omnibus, a as in apple, good luck with d which is as th in though -phonetic transliteration mind you)


*«Πικροδάφνη»* [pi.kro̞.ˈða.fni] (fem.) --> lit. _bitter-bay laurel_ or *«ροδοδάφνη»* [ɾo̞.ðo̞.ˈða.fni] (fem.) --> _rose-bay laurel_ is the MoGr name. 
The ancients called it *«νήριον» nḗrĭŏn* (neut.). Etymologically belongs to *«νηρόν» nērón* (neut.), the metonymic of _(fresh) water_, a contraction of the adjective *«νεαρός, -ρά, -ρόν» nĕărós* (masc.), *nĕărā́* (fem.), *nĕărón* --> _young, youthful_ < Classical adj. *«νέος, -ᾱ, -ον» néŏs* (masc.), *néā* (fem.), *néŏn* (neut.), because of the characteristic property of this plant to follow the course of brooks.


----------

